# Experience of Baler



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good evening all 

I'm planning on visiting the Philippines with my wife in February next year, we will be meeting up with her family who will be flying up from Mindanao. I'm a keen surfer and birdwatcher, and to combine all three for an enjoyable vacation we've come up with Baler (so far) and was wondering if anyone on here would like to share their experience on this location.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Travelling Surfer83 said:


> Good evening all
> 
> I'm planning on visiting the Philippines with my wife in February next year, we will be meeting up with her family who will be flying up from Mindanao. I'm a keen surfer and birdwatcher, and to combine all three for an enjoyable vacation we've come up with Baler (so far) and was wondering if anyone on here would like to share their experience on this location.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Good Morning,

We have family and also groups of friends that have been there but my wife and I have not.

Those that have gone told us they enjoy their time there whenever they go. There are several small resort type places for staying overnight. 
You would need hire a van with driver to take you there and remain to bring you back. Most of the road there is dirt/gravel and no public (bus) transportation to get there that we know of.
I "assume" that most only local foods are available there so might not hurt to take canned and dry food along just in case.

For personal safety is is imperative that you travel the road during the daytime only. There are robbers - hold up men that would be a grave risk at night.



Jet Lag


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't go in the typhoon season. Baler is often in the direct path of typhoons that cross Luzon.


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice there. Fingers crossed and all being well we would miss any bad weather by going in February. As far as the night travel goes I would imagine that applies to most of the country.? We will hopefully be hiring a van and driver in Manilla, or maybe take the bus. I will report back on our experience !


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Travelling Surfer83 said:


> Thanks for the advice there. Fingers crossed and all being well we would miss any bad weather by going in February. As far as the night travel goes I would imagine that applies to most of the country.? We will hopefully be hiring a van and driver in Manilla, or maybe take the bus. I will report back on our experience !


I've been told a few times that traveling at night is not advisable. Night travel in most parts of Luzon isn't a problem and usually isn't advised against.... the road to Baler and down near Sorsogon..."a different story" from what I've been told. That may be "old wive's tales" but I think I'd adhere to them whether it's banditos or road conditions, better safe than sorry.

Have fun and be safe. Happy surfing.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> I "assume" that most only local foods are available there so might not hurt to take canned and dry food along just in case.


There's plenty of good, fresh seafoods served in the bars and restaurants along the Baywalk.

I stayed at the Costa Pacifica for a few days last year and loved Baler, can't wait to go back.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tiz said:


> There's plenty of good, fresh seafoods served in the bars and restaurants along the Baywalk.
> 
> I stayed at the Costa Pacifica for a few days last year and loved Baler, can't wait to go back.


That's good to know and thanks for posting. I'll put a link to the 
Costa Pacifica here for the original poster as I doubt many will have first hand information on actual places to stay there.

We live about one hour from Tarlac City where one would turn off to go to Baler. Someday I intend to head over that way just for fun. Where did you get transportation for the trip? In Manila or did you charter a van up in Central Luzon?


Jet Lag


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Where did you get transportation for the trip? In Manila or did you charter a van up in Central Luzon?
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


When I was planning to go, one of my Filipino work colleagues told me that his brother drives there regularly and knows the area, so I hired him and his Toyota Hiace for the weekend.

I won't use him again, and wouldn't recommend him to anyone.

Hiace was uncomfortable, and he got lost twice.
Probably would have got lost more if I didn't pull out my phone and use google maps to get directions.

For other trips I've hired a driver with a Toyota Innova from Manila Stay.
He picks up and drops back to my condo in Makati, door to door. Very friendly and knowledgable of the areas that we visited.
More expensive, but also much more comfortable.


----------



## Chubbyfingers (Sep 9, 2016)

I have been to Baler many times over the past few years and enjoy the place for a few days at a time. I'm not a surfer but for sure there is a surf beach just around the point. There are surf schools right on the main beach. It's a quiet laid back place, not much going on at all.

There are 2 roads over the mountains. 1 is paved 99% this is via Rizal the other road maybe what Jet Lag is referring to is paved about 40%. I travel by motorbike and have done both, believe me the paved road is definitely the way to go. There are public busses that go to Baler but I don't have any info on these, I have passed numerous on my journeys. 

As for accommodation around the beach area there is 1 star and everything up to 5 star (Philippines standard) Costa Pacifica opened a couple of years ago to cater to the rich Manila crowd. I have stayed there once as all other options where full. Overpriced but had no choice. the restaurant serves decent food (local and international) and cold beer. Along the beach front there are a couple of other decent restaurants located inside hotels. Accommodation wise, from experience it pays to book ahead. 

There is very little nightlife around the beach area. Yellow Fin is the only bar outside of drinking in the hotels. They also serve decent local BBQ food. I was told the mayor didn't like all the nightlife so he closed it down several years back, he probably owns Yellow Fin. Not there ever was much more, just a few karaoke places and a "disco" with a live band.

The actual town, is about 2 km away from the beach area, it's not so bad, you can get just about everything you need, a number of BBQ places all serving decent local food. There is a local market, plenty of bigger sari sari type stores, a number of souvenir shops. ATM machines are plentiful.

If you get adventurous you can travel north to Casiguran and beyond to Dinapique some absolutely beautiful unspoilt places along the way. Dinapique is basically the end of the road, there is very little information about roads / tracks beyond this point. We have tried to get across the mountains at this point but so far this has been unsuccessful.

If at all possible I avoid driving at night, it can be bad enough during the day. Dogs, goats, trikes, chickens, children, cars, trucks, busses just to name a few of the hazards not to mention the actual condition of the roads. In all my travels in the Philippines I've never come across any "robbers" that's not to say there aren't any, but generally speaking people are friendly and willing to help if you have problems. 

Safe travels.


----------

